# Fiio Andes (E07K) VS. Fiio E17: What's the difference, and how does it sway the amateur audiophile?



## kamikaziH2Omln

So, I'm new to the Audiophile world, and I don't think it is even fair for me to state that I'm an amateur
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but nevertheless, I was curious, as many probably are, about the difference between the Fiio Andes and the Fiio E17. As no thread has been created yet for this topic, I decided to create one so people could chime in with their ideas and thoughts on either. So, what are peoples thoughts? Also, what would you buy based on value, and what would you tell a beginner?
   
  ~Kami


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





kamikazih2omln said:


> So, I'm new to the Audiophile world, and I don't think it is even fair for me to state that I'm an amateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The e17 gives a little more options for future proofing and has slightly better components.  If budget allows, I'd recommend the e17 over the e07/e7.


----------



## concrete

I got the e7 because I like the rubber cover and the side buttons. I can't hear the difference between the e7 and the e17.


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

But how does sound quality differ in these products?


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Quote: 





kamikazih2omln said:


> But how does sound quality differ in these products?


 
   
   


> Originally Posted by concrete
> I can't hear the difference between the e7 and the e17.


 
   
  Oups. Missed that. So, the difference really is the added connector types?


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





kamikazih2omln said:


> So, the difference really is the added connector types?


 
   
  Quote: 





kamikazih2omln said:


> But how does sound quality differ in these products?


 
   
  I like my E17 much more then the E7.  At first I thought it was 'new toy' syndrome, but after all these years, I still find myself bringing the e17 traveling (and still grudgeling dragging along the e7, just because it connects to my S3).
   
  Here's a nice review: http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/


----------



## Digital-Pride

Guys I think the OP means the new E*07k*, which is an upgrade to the original E7.  Here is a *review *that should help you compare the two.


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

> " Considering the E17 comes in at 290mW at 16ohms the E07k is not that far behind now in terms of amp powering capabilities though the E17 has the nod in terms of quality due to the superior AD8397 opamp chip. Both use the WM8740 DAC so no change there."
> " It [Fiio Andes] is not as dark as the E11 thankfully[,] and not quite as detailed as the E17 (this is marginal but the superior opamp gives the E17 the edge)
> "The FiiO E07k is an excellent upgrade on the aging E7. It brings all the latest features of the E17 including functionality and design as well as compatibility with the E09k desktop amp in a slightly cheaper package and slightly lesser amp than the E17. The upgraded sampling rates will certainly be more attractive to audiophiles on the go and keeps it up to speed with competitors newest releases."


 
   
  So, the difference really here is the slightly upgraded amp in favor of the E17? And does it give a slightly more warm sound to the E07K due to the AMP chip difference? Also, since the DAC chips are the same and the AMP chip difference is negligible, this seems like a no brainer at the price difference ($89 for the E07K "Andes" vs $139 for the E17 "Alpen") It improved on the E7 via higher sampling rates and power output?
   
  ~Kami


----------



## Digital-Pride

kamikazih2omln said:


> So, the difference really here is the slightly upgraded amp in favor of the E17? And does it give a slightly more warm sound to the E07K due to the AMP chip difference? Also, since the DAC chips are the same and the AMP chip difference is negligible, this seems like a no brainer at the price difference ($89 for the E07K "Andes" vs $139 for the E17 "Alpen") It improved on the E7 via higher sampling rates and power output?
> 
> ~Kami




Yep. You got the jist of it. Also another thing to consider when cmparing the two, is whether you want the extra digital input(coaxial, optical) options the E17 has.


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Ohhhh, the Andes doesn't have Optical? Darn, I think the desktop I built is capable of utilizing that. What is your opinion of Optical?
   
  ~Kami


----------



## Digital-Pride

Unfortunately, I didn't have any devices that could utilize the E17's optical input. So, I can't comment on its sound quality, but if you want the flexibility of extra digital inputs, then the E17 is what you want.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

The Fiio E17 has a better amp (bit stronger) and supports [size=small]192K/24bit over SPDIF, the E07K only supports 92k/24bit because it lacks the optical/coax input (SPDIF). If it matters to anyone the E17 also has a bigger battery.

 The price difference is justified in my opinion, The Fiio E17 is a slightly more dynamic device. As for the sound quality you get, as always, it's going to be subjective to the ears listening.[/size]


----------



## Bad Username

I own both and to me the e07k is warmer sounding while the e17 is noticeably clearer and more revealing in comparison. Both using westone 3s and usb from macbook with same volume. E07k is more portable in that it has much longer battery life. Its also compatible through usb out with android phones. Other than that there is no reason to take the e07k over the e17 in my opinion.


----------



## magg86

quiero uno para mexico, cual me recomiendan el e17 o el e07k?


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Quote: 





bad username said:


> I own both and to me the e07k is warmer sounding while the e17 is noticeably clearer and more revealing in comparison. Both using westone 3s and usb from macbook with same volume. E07k is more portable in that it has much longer battery life. Its also compatible through usb out with android phones. Other than that there is no reason to take the e07k over the e17 in my opinion.


 
  Alright. Well, I'm getting myself some heir audio 3.ai, and they are being made right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also own the Klipsch Mode M40's as well, so what do you think? Is the price hike more than justifiable in my case?
   
  ~Kami


----------



## Bad Username

kamikazih2omln said:


> Alright. Well, I'm getting myself some heir audio 3.ai, and they are being made right now  . I also own the Klipsch Mode M40's as well, so what do you think? Is the price hike more than justifiable in my case?
> 
> ~Kami




Well, your spending hundreds on good iems the extra 50 for e17 shouldnt hurt.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Guys I think the OP means the new E*07k*, which is an upgrade to the original E7.  Here is a *review *that should help you compare the two.


 
   
  Can someone clarify this paragraph from the review:
   
_Regarding compatibility the latest FiiO update makes things pretty clear. Most all of the E7/E07k will work with the E9/E09k except for production models prior to September 2012 and you can visit www.fiio.com.cn to check out how to find out if your E09k is an older or newer model. *The older ones according to FiiO have “noise issues”*. I cant confirm that sadly as my E9 is long since gone but thankfully the E09k will take it just fine._
   
  I can't find any more info on this


----------



## dante2505

So, I'm also newbie in lets say Audiophile World 
  I have just ordered Sennheiser HD 598.
  Well, I should say that my budget is not big. I'm going to buy Fiio E07K.
  I don't need SPDIF Input at all.
  I want to listen through my HD 598 on my bed, or sofa or something like that, mainly at home.
  But I may take my cans outside, during the travel, or holiday.
   
  It's just interesting for me:
  Is there enough difference just in sound quality between E07K and E17, that I can hear clearly and that this difference will worth for the $50, which is difference of prices between these models?
  I mean, sound quality difference between these models worth for $50?


----------



## Kiont

Quote: 





dante2505 said:


> So, I'm also newbie in lets say Audiophile World
> I have just ordered Sennheiser HD 598.
> Well, I should say that my budget is not big. I'm going to buy Fiio E07K.
> I don't need SPDIF Input at all.
> ...


 
  Is it only for portable use?
   
  if that's the case, have you looked at just a headphone amp? (not DAC/Amp combo)
   
  I currently use the E07K exclusively for portable use, and kinda wish that it was a little bit simpler (IE just a volume knob and on/off switch).


----------



## marcusd

http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000016169425
   
  Hope this helps


----------



## dante2505

Yes, I'm going to use portable amplifier, and I searched over internet and lets be honest, Fiio E07K and E17 are the most recommended models,
  You mentioned that I may find only amplifier which will be suitable for me in the portability point of view.
  Could you recommend the amplifier models for my HD 598, which will be able to show me the full power of my cans?
  Also, I have red the articles on this site in which the users say that amplifier is needed in case of audiophile headphones too, in order to come headphones more close to life.
  They recommend mainly Fiio E07K or E17 and I saw the comparation of these models in official site. the sound quality is almost the same, especially for such a level of impedance which HD 598 has (50 ohm). I mean, E07K is recommended for headphones with 16~150Ω impedance. ​That's way I think that ​E07K will easily handle HD 598 and show its full sound.
  I will use my HD 598 for listening music through my Iphone.
  so, I think support of 24 bit / 96 Khz is also not useful for me.
  But the sound quality is the most important thing for me. That's way I decided to buy E07K or E17.
  I've seen also Fiio E6 which is also high rated amplifier at amazon.com. But I'm not sure that with this model HD 598 will show its full potential.
  I may wait a short time, hear the recommendations about my choice .


----------



## dante2505

I searched over internet and found, that DAC function is actually external sound card, what I don't need at all. I have internal Sound Blaster audigy 24/96 and it's pretty good.
  I really need Portable Headphone Amplifier, on Fiio's official site there is 3 good models available: E6, E11 and E12.
  I will probably choose one of them.
  If someone has recommendation in Portable Headphone Amplifiers, feel free to give this advice


----------



## Digital-Pride

dante2505 said:


> I searched over internet and found, that DAC function is actually external sound card, what I don't need at all. I have internal Sound Blaster audigy 24/96 and it's pretty good.
> I really need Portable Headphone Amplifier, on Fiio's official site there is 3 good models available: E6, E11 and E12.
> I will probably choose one of them.
> If someone has recommendation in Portable Headphone Amplifiers, feel free to give this advice




If you can swing it, I would suggest going for the E12. From it's specs and topology, it looks like a top performer.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> If you can swing it, I would suggest going for the E12. From it's specs and topology, it looks like a top performer.


 
  Is the E12 already available?


----------



## marcusd

Started shipping this week I believe (E12)


----------



## dante2505

thanks people for giving advices, I also think that E12 would be better.
  I only need the understand - how much is the difference between E12 and E07K, only as headphone amplifiers?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





dante2505 said:


> thanks people for giving advices, I also think that E12 would be better.
> I only need the understand - how much is the difference between E12 and E07K, only as headphone amplifiers?


 
   
  The amp section of the E07K(from what I've read) is bit warmer than neutral, while the E12's is more neutral with a much larger power output.


----------



## MadMolly

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> Is the E12 already available?


 
   
  The 598 really doesn't need amping at all.  They're pretty efficient.  I personally think getting an amp as powerful as the e12 would be overkill.
   
  Also, the E12 is shipping now only to those lucky few who get to review all the new toys.  The E12 wont be available to the average customer until late February, March, or April according to this first impression vid from one of our fellow head-fi members: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk2vCfuWWL0


----------



## howdy

There is one E12 for sale on ebay for 200 dollars which is a bit much, also one thing to note one the E07 vs the E11 is the seperate bass and treble controls and 1 more gain selection.


----------



## kymira

Im curious would the e07k be enough for a pair of m50's or should I move up to e17's.


----------



## howdy

it would be more then enough, i had the e17 and wish i never sold it. I to have the ath-m50s and it powered it plenty. If you are going to use the e17 alot on your computer then get it, otherwise save the 50 dollars and get the e07k it has just as power, they share the same amp but different dacs.


----------



## kymira

ok thanks


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bad username said:


> I own both and to me the e07k is warmer sounding while the e17 is noticeably clearer and more revealing in comparison. Both using westone 3s and usb from macbook with same volume. E07k is more portable in that it has much longer battery life. Its also compatible through usb out with android phones. Other than that there is no reason to take the e07k over the e17 in my opinion.


 
   
  Ok, I have now both in my hands, because I bought the Fiio E07K from amazon to try to connect it via USB with my note 2. I would keep this one if it is capable of this. 
   
  Is this feature for sure different from E07K and E17? Should I be able to connect it to the Note 2? I couldn't connect any of them during the evening but I'll keep trying. Just wondering if somebody got to connect through USB any of them to either a SIII or a Note 2, and was able to get sound from spotify.
   
  I got the E17 pretty cheap and I know is better. If neither of them is able to connect to the Note 2 I will keep the E17.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Ok, I have now both in my hands, because I bought the Fiio E07K from amazon to try to connect it via USB with my note 2. I would keep this one if it is capable of this.
> 
> Is this feature for sure different from E07K and E17? Should I be able to connect it to the Note 2? I couldn't connect any of them during the evening but I'll keep trying. Just wondering if somebody got to connect through USB any of them to either a SIII or a Note 2, and was able to get sound from spotify.
> 
> I got the E17 pretty cheap and I know is better. If neither of them is able to connect to the Note 2 I will keep the E17.


 
   
  If you're looking for devices that will work with the S3 or Note 2, definitely check out the 'Android phones and USB DACs' thread here. Absolutely invaluable for figuring out what will work with these and what won't. Looks like the E07k and E17 are both problematic with Samsung, but there are a LOT of choice available. FWIW, I got a chance to listen to an iBasso D-Zero for a few minutes last week, and I think it's absolutely killer for the price-- especially if you listen to rock, as it really does have an impressive amount of punch and drive. 
   
  Another option (that you'll hear discussed at length in the link above) is to download the 'USB Audio Recorder PRO' app (here). It's not a magic cure-all, but it does enable functionality on some devices that otherwise wouldn't work. Just be advised, it's definitely not the most user friendly application for our needs, and doesn't play MP3s for now. The developer seems to be pretty awesome and responsive to feedback, so that might change, but were I in your shoes, I'd just get one of the units that's been confirmed to work and enjoy a simpler life . 
   
  Best of luck, man!!


----------



## Ashade

Thank you for the quick answer!! The iBasso D-Zero is on my list as well, but I would prefer to have one of these working for the EQ feature and all of that. If not, I can wait for the Fiio E18... Let´s see if I find a little bit more of info. I still have the chance to give them back.


----------



## Theogenes

Gotcha. Good luck with whatever direction you go!! I'd keep an eye on that Android USB DAC thread though... there are a few guys chomping at the bit to see if the E18 will work with the S3/N2, and if it does, I'd bet money they'll be among the very first to find out and post it


----------



## Kizatsu

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Ok, I have now both in my hands, because I bought the Fiio E07K from amazon to try to connect it via USB with my note 2. I would keep this one if it is capable of this.
> 
> Is this feature for sure different from E07K and E17? Should I be able to connect it to the Note 2? I couldn't connect any of them during the evening but I'll keep trying. Just wondering if somebody got to connect through USB any of them to either a SIII or a Note 2, and was able to get sound from spotify.
> 
> I got the E17 pretty cheap and I know is better. If neither of them is able to connect to the Note 2 I will keep the E17.


 
   
  If you still have both, would you mind comparing the SQ for me?
  Whilst I have another amp. & DAC [HP-P1] that I use for home, commuting on transport [bus, train, plane, etc.] and similar uses, it's not the best for walking around or using when I want to go out late [not necessarily something - due to size and worried about it getting damaged at late hours when I may be careless!] with.
   
  So for a bash-around rig., I was considering either the E07K and E17. Whilst I will be using the DAC functionality, I wouldn't be using the optical or coaxial functionality of the E17.
  I'd like a comparison on sound quality alone.
   
  If you could provide a comparison - if it's still possible -, I'd be most grateful.
  Thanks.


----------



## Ashade

I'll do it for sure! You'll have to wait until Monday as I'm traveling right now, but it's not a problem at all. ^^


----------



## Kizatsu

Quote: 





ashade said:


> I'll do it for sure! You'll have to wait until Monday as I'm traveling right now, but it's not a problem at all. ^^


 
  Thanks.
   
  FYI, a comparison for the use as an amp. + DAC over USB with a computer would be useful, as well (as a general LOD -> 3.5mm iDevice comparison).
   
  I really appreciate this.
  Thanks, Ashade.


----------



## Ashade

Still waiting to get sometime. Sorry, very busy week...


----------



## Ashade

Ok, there we go with my impressions.
   
  To be honest, it is almost everything said about this two devices. They are very very similar in every single aspect. I tried them with all my headset ( sennheiser  px100-I & px100-II, mx800, bose AE2 (yes, I have these, it was a gift ^^) and the Jaycar Pro Monitor.
   
  In the sound stage, the E17 is slightly clearer and neutral, while the E07K is slightly warmer specially in the bass. It is not something you can easily notice, as I said, they are very similar, and with the EQ option you can set up your preference in this aspect. As I said, if you are searching for sound quality, I would definitely go with the E17, it is a little bit clearer and it supports more sample rates and bit depth (24/96 vs 24/192), although as some people says, if you feel the difference because of this, it is probably in your head.
   
  Regarding the design, again they are pretty similar. The size is exactly the same or almost, as well as the LED display. The E07K comes with a plastic case that fits as well in the the E17. There is a carry soft bag in both of them, excessively big in my opinion, but useful for traveling. I probably prefer the E07K over the E17 because of the lateral buttons (this is a personal preference) and that frontal plastic panel that is very elegant in my opinion. The E07K is definitely prettier.
   
  Regarding the firmware, you have more options in the E07K. The main differences are that the E07K recognize the input automatically (this is a little bit annoying in the E17) and that you have an auto display shut off configuration that avoids the LED display to burn (you can manually turn the screen off with the hold button in both devices).
   
  Regarding the inputs, bot of them has the mini USB input as well as the mini jack input. The E07K has a double mini jack output while the E17 replaces one of those with a SPDIF that I personally never used, but that might become useful in some cases.
   
  As closing words I would say that if you are using the device mainly as an amplifier I would go with the E07K if the amplifier power is enough for you but if the main purpose is to use the DAC, the extra ports of the E17 plus the extra sound clarity is definitely the way to go, even more if you are thinking in the E09K combo upgrade. In my personal case, I think I am going to move to another concept as I mainly use them with my iMac, my Lenovo Yoga and my Galaxy Note II, in any of those cases the amplifier doesn't make any sense to me as the output volume is pretty good for all of my headphones (I rarely reach half of its power even with a negative amplification), and the prebuilt DAC quality satisfies me enough as well. The LED display and the EQ option are nice but I have EQ options in all of those devices, and I miss the analog potentiometer for setting up the gain. On top of that, none of them work with my Galaxy Note II loosing the main purpose of them.
   
  I hope this helps somebody to decide.


----------



## AppleDappleman

When you say sound stage is clearer, do you mean separation or bigger?


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





appledappleman said:


> When you say sound stage is clearer, do you mean separation or bigger?


 
   
  Definitely separation, sorry if it wasn´t clear. Although as I said, the difference is very subtle at least in my opinion.
   
  I forgot to mention, the difference in battery life is not a deal-breaker for me. It is going to last always more than any of the players I would use for both devices. It is so long I wouldn´t really care.


----------



## Trashcan Ghost

E07K.  Pero si quieres mas, E17


----------



## Srin

Quote: 





kamikazih2omln said:


> So, the difference really here is the slightly upgraded amp in favor of the E17? And does it give a slightly more warm sound to the E07K due to the AMP chip difference? Also, since the DAC chips are the same and the AMP chip difference is negligible, this seems like a no brainer at the price difference ($89 for the E07K "Andes" vs $139 for the E17 "Alpen") It improved on the E7 via higher sampling rates and power output?
> 
> ~Kami


 
  @*kamikaziH2Omln , please let me know where we can get $89 for the E07K "Andes".  Thanks in advance*


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Quote: 





srin said:


> @*kamikaziH2Omln , please let me know where we can get $89 for the E07K "Andes".  Thanks in advance*


 
  BAM.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361749549&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e07k
   
  Sorry for the late reply though. I decided on the E07K for my upgrade. IMO, it's a subtle difference, but it's something you "feel". It's not as noticible on in-ears (I use Heir Audio 3.ai's), and it's more of a "feel", where the differences increase with headphones. I noticed a marked increase with Grado SR-80's both DAC and AMP, whereas on my 3.ai's, it is more of a feel. Nevertheless, it's compact size and increased sound quality definately is nice to have (and the splitter built in is a bonus too!).
   
  Best of Luck!
   
  ~Kami


----------



## NoEfX

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> I like my E17 much more then the E7.  At first I thought it was 'new toy' syndrome, but after all these years, I still find myself bringing the e17 traveling (and still grudgeling dragging along the e7, just because it connects to my S3).
> 
> Here's a nice review: http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/


 
  I found this link to be extremely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

But, this pertains to the E7, not the E07K, right?
   
   
  ~Kami


----------



## djansia

Quote: 





ashade said:


> ........On top of that, none of them work with my Galaxy Note II loosing the main purpose of them.
> 
> I hope this helps somebody to decide.


 
  Hi, so can you confirm that? Can't Note 2  be connected on the E17/E07K's USB imput?
  Thanks.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Just including some experience with using the optical option(only time I used it). Connecting my Ultrasone DJ1's strait into my Asus monitor when playing xbox(HDMI to monitor) gave me better results then including the E17 in the mix. Footsteps, shots, ect sounded cleaner and showed more texture. I also had less clutter, my battery drained quickly and I had to keep the E17 charging from Xbox USB port.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





djansia said:


> Hi, so can you confirm that? Can't Note 2  be connected on the E17/E07K's USB imput?
> Thanks.


 
   
  I have the note II working with the E07K with no issues. I think I have a post in this thread like 2weeks old. I don´t know about the E17 because I don´t own it anymore.
   
  EDIT: No it wasn´t in this thread:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread/555#post_9214017


----------



## djansia

Thanks Ashade


----------



## boredandlazy

I was looking at getting the E17 but then I noticed the E07K does pretty much everything I'll need it to do but of course it'll be much cheaper. But I do have one query which needs answering.
  I've been reading up on how the E10 has the issue where the first 0.7s of any new sound is cut off when etc. This was aparently not an issue with the E17, and I am just wondering if it's also not an issue for the E07K? Thanks.


----------



## Ashade

I have never found this problem except for the moment you connect the device maybe. I even use it when I play videogames.


----------



## Viperr

I've been thinking about a DAC/Amp combo for my new DT770 80ohms but couldn't decide between the E07K or the E17. If I wanted to save money and only needed it for desktop use, would the E07K be the better choice?


----------



## JSchwage

Quote: 





viperr said:


> I've been thinking about a DAC/Amp combo for my new DT770 80ohms but couldn't decide between the E07K or the E17. If I wanted to save money and only needed it for desktop use, would the E07K be the better choice?


 
  E07K should drive those headphones just fine. I believe the headphone impedance on the E07k is a maximum of 150Ω. The E17 works with up to 300Ω.


----------



## Viperr

Quote: 





jschwage said:


> E07K should drive those headphones just fine. I believe the headphone impedance on the E07k is a maximum of 150Ω. The E17 works with up to 300Ω.


 
  Alright, I think I'll be sticking with the E07k. I'll just do a bit more research before ordering it. 150Ω is plenty for now and it will be a while (hopefully lol) before I spend more money on higher impedance headphones. Thanks.


----------



## Got the Shakes

I have an E07K and I'm thinking about buying an E17.  I have a MacBook Pro that can do optical and I'd like an amp/DAC that can handle it.  Will I notice a difference?


----------



## 6PatcheS9

howdy said:


> it would be more then enough, i had the e17 and wish i never sold it. I to have the ath-m50s and it powered it plenty. If you are going to use the e17 alot on your computer then get it, otherwise save the 50 dollars and get the e07k it has just as power, they share the same amp but different dacs.




Otherway around. Same DAC different amps.


----------



## cpdelc

I just got myself a new Fiio E07k Andes DAC/amp, using it to be used as my SSMH's DAC. Curious down here, why is it not bypassing the computer's volume control, while other DACs do that? Will it compromise the sound quality? I'm using the USB, and using the L7 dock also. Does E17 bypass the source's volume control?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## hbarron3

I just recently found out my HTC DNA supports usb audio and have a decent pair of headphones (V-moda crossfade lp).. was looking for something with dac/amp combo. Would the E07k sound clean? would the E17 be overkill for these cheap headphones?


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





hbarron3 said:


> I just recently found out my HTC DNA supports usb audio and have a decent pair of headphones (V-moda crossfade lp).. was looking for something with dac/amp combo. Would the E07k sound clean? would the E17 be overkill for these cheap headphones?


 
   
  - If you are thinking in just using it with your phone, and you are not planning in upgrading your headphones, I would go with the E07K. It draws less power and the compatibility is usually better.
  - If you are planning a future update to dock it in the E09K, or using it with your laptop, desktop computer, or you think you can take advantage of the optic port, then go with the E17.


----------



## EuphonicSilence

Which one (e17 or e07k) has a better sound quality DAC? I just need to line out to an amp; I would be using it with USB (not S/PIDF) from my computer.


----------



## keuller

Quote: 





viperr said:


> I've been thinking about a DAC/Amp combo for my new DT770 80ohms but couldn't decide between the E07K or the E17. If I wanted to save money and only needed it for desktop use, would the E07K be the better choice?


 
  Did you bite the bullet and purchase the E07K? I'm using the same headphones and looking at my first amp. Are you happy with your purchase?


----------



## DrikTheTroll

One difference I have noticed from screen shots is that the E17 appears to display the bitrate - the E07K does not do this.
   
  A small difference but it may be meaningful to some.


----------



## DrikTheTroll

I presently own both the E07K and the E17. To me the noticeable differences (aside from the additional E17 interfaces) are 1) the higher output power of the E17 2) the E17 is noticeably brighter. If you are using low impedance headphones, the higher power will not matter. On a pair of orthos, the higher power seemed to tighten up the bass.


----------



## yblad

The display of the bit depth and sample rate is a pretty useful little feature in the E17. Very good for verifying the details of a suspect file (for example, when I was trying to convert a 24bit/96kHz FLAC over to WAV, and the converter programme kept cheating me by taking it down to 16bit/44.1kHz, the meta-data was lying but the E17 told me the truth). To take advantage of this however you have to use foobar2000 with WASAPI installed and active. Otherwise windows up-samples everything before sending it and you end up with it saying everything is 24bit/96kHz regardless of what it really is. Is this feature so good to buy the E17 just for that? Probably not no. But I enjoy my E17 very much. I can't compare the two as I've never heard the E07K, but the E17 is a great little thing.

  
  P.s a note of caution for anyone buying the E17. You must go into your sound properties in windows and enable 24bit/96kHz to the device, or it will never do it.


----------



## bimtrum

Quote: 





euphonicsilence said:


> Which one (e17 or e07k) has a better sound quality DAC? I just need to line out to an amp; I would be using it with USB (not S/PIDF) from my computer.


 

 I think they have equal sound quality DAC because they use same DAC chip as Wolfson chip. So if you only use it as a dac i would recommend E07k and save few bucks


----------



## Koolpep

Quote: 





bimtrum said:


> I think they have equal sound quality DAC because they use same DAC chip as Wolfson chip. So if you only use it as a dac i would recommend E07k and save few bucks


 
   
  That's correct. DAC section on both is identical. Just the Amp section differs slightly.
   
  Cheers,
  K


----------



## Juandv9307

which would you guys recommend for the sennheiser hd25(70 ohms), amperior (18ohms)and v moda m80(28.5)? I have in mind Jdslabs cmoy, Fiio's e07k, e11, e12, e17, I will mostly be usidn it for My htc one and my ipad and at home with my macbook pro, thanks.


----------



## Fush

Hi! I just got the E07K. I've tested it with a USB signal from my computer, and Klipsch x10i IEM's. There is a small amount of hiss from the device. It's barely noticeable, but definitely there. I also find the sound a bit warm and veiled.
  
 How does this compare to the E17? Will the hiss and veil go away if I upgrade from E07K to E17?


----------



## Fush

Well, I just bought the E17 as well, so that I can compare them myself. The E17 has no hiss at all, so it's better than the E07K in that respect. But sound quality wise, it's really hard to tell any difference. I'm gonna do some more listening tests in the days to follow.


----------



## LublinHeist

Just got the E7 myself. Don't have much to compare it to since it's my first amp/dac. I'll be hooking it up Vmoda M80, M100 -> an outdated laptop, old ipod 30gb brick, HTC One & iPhone 5... So I'll throw in my .02 cents of noob level experience later.


----------



## Juandv9307

im interested know your thoughts on the impact on the v moda m80 be as detailed as possible


----------



## guyverlord3

Ok. i am about to buy an e07k or e17. I need help choosing. I will listen on my tablet and using the DAC and AMP for one of the 2 headphones Audio technica ATH700MK2 or Beyer DT770 80. What one should I get.


----------



## DangerClose

Do the E07k and E17 require the battery to be used for desktop?  I read something about their screens run off of battery power, so if you have a dead battery that needs replacing, you'll have to replace the battery even for desktop use.


----------

